# Flowerhorn



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I just pick up a 8" red dragon male
Really dull in color
How do I get him to a brighter color
He's in a 30 gallon
Temp 78


----------



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

If you just got him, he's probably just stressed. Giving him time to adjust to his new home should do the trick :-D


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

He was dull when I pick him up
Pinkish color not red like the one I c on the net
Plus I think his hump is getting smaller to


----------



## lyolya (Jun 12, 2012)

live food?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

What kind
So far I feeding him fancy guppy


----------



## lyolya (Jun 12, 2012)

i honestly never dealt w flowerhorns, i just know live food usually does the trick for fish. id try some shrimp. maybe things like beef heart n color-enhancing pellets too. it won't change overnight, so just make sure to give him food high in nutrition and hopefully u'll see some difference in a while. good luck! they are beautiful fish


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

High quality pellets are a must, they contain all the nutrients that they need. Not feeding pellets and only feeding live food is like letting a kid eat candy all the time, They prefer it but it's not good for them.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Flowerhorns are omnivores,a bit aggressive but intelligent.
They will accept any food you put in.
Be careful when you feed him meaty foods,he may bite your hand if meaty foods are fed constantly.
Try feeder shrimp(ghost shrimp),he will grow his hump bigger if you feed him those.My lfs fed them ghost shrimp and have huge humps at only 3-5 inch.
They will take weeks to be used to his new home.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Krill,chopped earthworm's,cricket's,shrimp,and good quality pellet food such as New Life Spectrum(has vegetables and fruit) would be good food's, but no food's will make hump larger for this is entirely genetic.
Some will develop large hump's some won't.(some females develop small hump's)
Keeping nitrAte level's low will be a bit tough in 30 gallon tank(Too small longterm) with a fish that can grow as large as the Flowerhorn. (50 percent weekly water changes). IMHO


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it a low quality fish? You can only get so far with food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know about the quailty if the fish
My friend just give it to me.
So he can make more room
Before I got him
He was in a 200 gallon with some really big frontosa


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> Krill,chopped earthworm's,cricket's,shrimp,and good quality pellet food such as New Life Spectrum(has vegetables and fruit) would be good food's, but no food's will make hump larger for this is entirely genetic.
> Some will develop large hump's some won't.(some females develop small hump's)
> Keeping nitrAte level's low will be a bit tough in 30 gallon tank(Too small longterm) with a fish that can grow as large as the Flowerhorn. (50 percent weekly water changes). IMHO


Those are good.
Some don't have humps because it's a different gene or i cannot grow one.
I have kept them before(my first fish :-D),one can't grow a hump due to it's gene.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

It grow a simi hump
After some feeding
Eathworm
Shrimp(not really eating it)
Plus it gain some color to
Showing a little red on it belly
Yeah just pick up another one
I think it's a female
U shape anal fin
Two flowerhorn 6"+
N it didn't even cost me a cent
down fall
I have to jar my betta fry sooner then I have expected


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

Tank is too small as well. I don't think he will be too happy in that little tank

Edit:.sorry didn't see that someone else mentioned it


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah the tank is a bit to small
But that's the only tank I have on hand


----------

